

I wrote an iPhone app to remotely control my gf's vibrat... (NSFW?) - justinwi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2b8FzrjWMU

======
HectorRamos
How are you controlling the OhMiBod while also having a phone call? I'm a
little rusty on iOS AudioSessions - were you able to route the phone call
audio to the iPhone speaker, while sending control audio signals through the
headphone port to the OhMiBod?

~~~
justinwi
The OhMiBod runs off audio signals, but it doesn't require both audio channels
to operate so I send the audio signal from the app through one channel (i.e.
the right speaker) while the phone conversation runs through both. To have a
conversation that doesn't include the clicking sound I generate to pulse the
vibrator, you just listen in on the left headphone.

Now, that means the conversation is also driving the vibration, but that can
be fun too. :)

------
justinwi
Btw, if any HN readers want a copy, let me know your UUID (here or at
vibetogether.com). Latest version also vibrates phones, so you can use it w/o
an OhMiBod.

